# Food Advice for Sawyer's sensitive tummy



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

My Sawyer was on Canidae when he was younger and his stools always seemed loose. Pumpkin did help a lot. We switched over to a raw diet when he was 6 or 7 months and no more loose stools. WSish I could give you more advice, hope your boys tummy starts to feel better.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Right now, I would tend to go with the CN-limited ingredients, good reputation. Once everything is calmed down, you can switch him so that hopefully he and Sophie can eat the same thing.

I just switched the big dogs and the Pug to Diamond Naturals Beef and Rice. Bug and Cher will continue with their respective foods (Fromm Puppy Gold and TOTW) until the bags are gone, and then I will be looking for something for the two of them. The Diamond kibble size is pretty big for Cher and maybe Bug too.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We are going to put him on California Naturals for now, the Lamb and Rice puppy formula. I know they are being bought out, and I know that eventual changes are likely, but we are really only planning on having him on it short-term so we can get him on the Fromm again with Sophie. Feel free to input! I love having lots to think about.... some (husband?) may say obsess!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just remember that a lamb diet should be VERY short term, not enough taurine and there's a very high content of copper in lamb meat. 

My sister's best friend is a holistic vet and he always tells my sister that when her dog has runny stool to put her on Iams or one of the other foods with a high grain content for a week or so. It always helps my sister's dog, so I tried it with Chance and it worked for him, too. In fact he's on Iams right now and his stool firmed up in one day. Go figure. :uhoh:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think it's wise to do the California Natural. We had a puppy client with similar problems to Sawyer's. He was on Orijen, then Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit, now Natural Balance and it still hasn't improved.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Keep your fingers crossed for my little guy!!! One more day of bland, and then it's a go!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Hopefully the CN works.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope too that the CN works out for little Sawyer.
We can't have one member of the dynamic duo (love your pictures) not feeling well!
Have you tried any probiotics or anything like that to aid in the digestion? Sometimes they help too!

Let us know how he makes out!
---

Kim


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

We did this with my parent's puppy, he had the same issues. He never had any parasites (and we kept bringing stool samples into the vet) and he did fine on a bland hamburger and rice diet, but once you switched him back to kibble the diarrhea came back. 

The vet said he had colitis and so we decided to switch him to CN lamb and rice - and then he was all better! We kept him on it for awhile to give his tummy time to settle and he's doing great now on Fromm Surf & Turf. Hope it works for Sawyer too!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hope he's doing well on his first day back on kibble! My brother's dog had an awful problem with diarrhea when he was little. Months of going to the vet, bland diets, meds, trying kibble again...it was brutal. Poor little guy was skin and bones. Finally we realized that his poops were looser on a bland diet with rice, than they were when he was given potato (on the vet's recommendation). We looked at the ingredients of the Acana LBP puppy food he was being fed and it uses rice. Bro swapped him to Orijen 6 fish (which has potato, not rice) when Blue was 6 months and his poops firmed up the next day and he's been fine ever since!

It was so weird that it was the type of grain bugging Blue...he's had meals of different kibble when I dog-sit him and he's fine with most of Ranger's food - evo, go, etc...but when Ranger was on Acana for a few weeks and Blue had a meal of that, his poops were a little runny the next day. He can't seem to digest the rice properly.

Hoping everything works out for little Sawyer!


----------



## Declan's Dad (Dec 28, 2009)

Declan came to us with Giardia, but still has a very sensitive system even after that cleared up. Since he was 4 mos. we've fed him CN Chicken Meal and Rice along with a supplement of Proviable every other day and baby carrots as treats. 

He's thrived on the combination. He still has an occasional bout of diahrrea and/or vomiting when he manages to scarf down something he shouldn't but overall the past 6 months have gone well.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys - So nice of you to check in on him!! Sawyer had some monster-sized firm, perfect poops on the bland diet over the weekend and into this morning (I did let the vet convince me to give him Hills I/D -- I know, I know.... I hate it too, but I was desperate!). He had the CN for breakfast this morning. He liked it, but he likes ALL food!  We'll see how things go when his food gets moving here! 

marieb - Thanks SO much for sharing, it sounds JUST like what we are going through. Gives me hope that things WILL settle down and we will be able to transition back to Fromm sometime in the near-ish future!!!

Yes - I've been giving him probiotics with his food, but not sure that it was making much of a difference. I ordered some Fortiflora and will start adding that once it arrives. Couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Started California Naturals this morning - Back to really loose stool tonight. ARGH!!!! So frustrated!! I just want his little tummy to do better. The vet is supposed to be calling me on Wednesday. Not sure if I should wait it out a few days or what.... Poor little guy.....


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I dont know if this will help. Its not the greatest food in the world but better than some. Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach.

I have having issues with my guys after Purina One Lamb and Rice has a formula switch and it gave them horrendous gas and runny poop. I switched them to TOTW and Franklin ended up having a really hard time pooping on that food. Now they are on the Pro Plan and doing great. It helped clear them all up and works great for Franklin who has a sensitive tummy and Max who literally can eat anything and be fine is doing good on it too.


----------

